
Many ‘American’ phrases are actually British - Ours90
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/apr/10/english-language-british-american-book
======
justherefortart
Soccer versus Football is my favorite.</soccer player>

Lol, they even have a Soccer link at the bottom of the page that goes to
/football

